# Shirttools



## isaacschultz (Mar 30, 2011)

Is anybody using SHIRTTOOLS for their website?
If yes, are you happy with them and can I see your website?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Just picked up your email and have responded.


----------



## isaacschultz (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks
sent you another


----------



## tamton2004 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you end up buying the shirttools? Any experience you can share?


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

I too would like to know.
I can see the improvements over the last year and one thing I want to know is if you can add art.
Not much(None really)art for design elements.
I don't see how to add art, but I bet their is a way in the back end and I wonder if it can be uploaded in bulk.
The website demo is very clean but rich looking templates, quick responsive etc..
I am sure it won't have All the features of some others. But The simplicity of it all is quite attractive and Non intimidating for new shoppers to buy from.
Really nice job, for what it is.

Text Align.
Save Design.
2 features I tried to use, find, unsuccessfully.

However it now has arched, curved text.. but still could use just a few more fonts in script styes etc..

it is close to being a super attractive web to print package.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Steve

There are over 650 fonts built into the back end where you can choose which ones you want to display. If there is a particular (non copyright) font then you can upload it.

You add clipart in the admin area.

Text align has been changed to object align by request of our users.

The save design is for customers who are logged in. If you are not logged in then the save design button will not display.

We don't have all the features of other packages but they don't have all the features of ours  I'm really pleased you acknowledged the speed and simplicity because that's what makes customers buy and makes you (the printer) sales.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> There are over 650 fonts built into the back end where you can choose which ones you want to display. If there is a particular (non copyright) font then you can upload it.
> 
> ...


Wow.. Thank you for the quick reply.
..And , for the detailed answers that basically Nullified my wish list.
I guess I will have to keep trying, lol. 

I am going to see if I can view some demo admin features, and hopefully be even more impressed.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

At ShirtTools, do you offer assistance in getting the template set up, shopping cart set up, shipping, etc..
Maybe adding art as well.
As a add on service, for a hourly cost of course ? Or pkg pricing.

Setting up with the web hosting etc.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

What type of steps are needed to add new clip art ? Is it a simple process ? Also I just noticed you added a remove background color feature. Cool.



TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> There are over 650 fonts built into the back end where you can choose which ones you want to display. If there is a particular (non copyright) font then you can upload it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

stevegamble said:


> At ShirtTools, do you offer assistance in getting the template set up, shopping cart set up, shipping, etc..
> Maybe adding art as well.
> As a add on service, for a hourly cost of course ? Or pkg pricing.
> 
> Setting up with the web hosting etc.


Hi Steve

Right now we don't build sites because our team is 100% focused on development. However I do get asked this question a lot so maybe I need to put a package together.

What concerns me though is that if the setup is outsourced then the customer will never understand how to do it themselves, so they will always be reliant on somebody else to do it for them.

Opencart setup is very straightforward. There are many videos on Youtube that walk you through every feature on the dashboard. The ShirtTools part of the cart is easy too, you don't need technical skills, you just need to be able to dedicate the time.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

tchandler52 said:


> What type of steps are needed to add new clip art ? Is it a simple process ? Also I just noticed you added a remove background color feature. Cool.


Hi tchandler52

We added the remove background due to customer demand, at the same time we added a feature to convert the uploaded artwork to a single color which will be a hit when add the screen-print module later this year.

Clipart needs to be vector converted to SVG. When you download a production file the clipart, shapes and text are all vector so the design can be rescaled to any size.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Right now we don't build sites because our team is 100% focused on development. However I do get asked this question a lot so maybe I need to put a package together.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I just meant "Assistance" as in If I have trouble can I call someone to walk me though a step in setting up a cart or whatever ?
.. and I of course would pay for the time.
Visa# and minimum charge per call or subscribe to monthly service where I can call for help "IF" I am stuck.
Don't care about the cost(much) - just care about the service available.

I just purchased the Theme pkg from the ShirtTools site Link.
Now to begin set up and then somehow incorporate the ShirtTools into it.. ?
Just wondering if help is avail to accomplish this set up ?
And to use a domain with a Link from my current home page to forward to this domain ? Wix home page.
Is that possible or ? I guess a few questions in setting up will arise, and wondered if a service was avail to walk through a few steps as we get familiar with things as a add on service ?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Steve

We install the cart+theme+designer as one package. It's a clone of our demo site to get you started. If you've already bought the theme then we will deduct the cost of that when you buy our software but we still need to install it for you from scratch.

If your wix site is Ecommerce then linking out will be a bad idea because you will be running two shopping baskets. If wix is just a regular website then you will be fine. You can use the admin of the theme to style the ShirtTools site to look like your wix site then customers won't realize they've been taken away.

Support is free. You don't need to worry about that.

Email any questions to [email protected] because I don't always get time to visit the forum every day.


----------

